# [OT] Nasze Gentoo serwery

## Polin

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Nie lepiej zaczas od stage1 niz tak kombinowac?
> 
> 

 

Moze i lepiej - ale korzystajac ze stage3 mamy szybciej stojacy i pracujacy serwer. A pakiety mozna potem na dzialajacym serwerze rekompilowac.

Ma to znaczenie np na takich serwerkach jak moj - dla osiedlowego LANa, ktory stoi na p166, gdzie instalacja ze stage1 powoduje niedostepnosc serwera na czas ~3dni, a ze stage3 - ~13h.  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

Tez mam serwerek i tez p166mmx. Cala kompilacja zajela troszke ponad 26 godzin  :Smile: 

----------

## Polin

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Tez mam serwerek i tez p166mmx. Cala kompilacja zajela troszke ponad 26 godzin 

 

Kurcze, a ja po 2 dniu kompilacji dalem sobie spokoj i postawilem ze stage3 i przekompilowalem.  :Smile: 

PS. Ja mam bez mmx, moze dlatego dluzej.  :Wink: 

----------

## nelchael

Nie, to przez distcc  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## muchar

Widzę że możemy się w tej kwestii licytować  :Smile:  Widziałeś mój serwerek?

http://muchar.one.pl/oserwerze.php

Kto ma gorszy ;]

Żeby nie distcc, ccache po NFS-ie i w ogóle NFS - musiałbym zrezygnować tam z Gentoo.

PS. Robiłem na nim wszystko od Stage1...

----------

## nelchael

No... chyba ja mam gorszy: http://fatcat.ftj.agh.edu.pl/~nelchael/index.php?id=g_server i tez robilem ze stage1  :Smile: 

----------

## Polin

No to moj:

http://lexx.eu.org/~polinik/abyd.jpg

Procek: P166 (bez mmx  :Wink: )

Ram: 32MB SIMM

HDD: 40GB IBM DeskStar

Ethernet: Jedna sieciowka 100mbit, druga 10mbit.

----------

## muchar

LOL! Ale kompy mamy identyczne, z tą różnicą, że ja mam zaślepki  :Smile: 

Powiedz mi, czy też zastosowałeś "brak chłodzenia"? Ja np. usunałem wiatraczek z procka i wsadziłem ołówek do zasilacza żeby się nie obracał  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *muchar wrote:*   

> LOL! Ale kompy mamy identyczne, z tą różnicą, że ja mam zaślepki 

 

Mamy identyczne - to sa stare fotki, teraz mam zaslepki  :Smile: 

 *muchar wrote:*   

> Powiedz mi, czy też zastosowałeś "brak chłodzenia"? Ja np. usunałem wiatraczek z procka i wsadziłem ołówek do zasilacza żeby się nie obracał 

 

Nie. Oba wiatraczki (ten na procku i w zasilaczu) chodza na 7V zamiast 12V, co je spowolnilo i zsiszylo. Wymagalo to przerobki zasilacza, ale poszlo  :Wink:   :Smile: 

----------

## muchar

Nadal mam najmniejszy dysk, mimo wszystko ;]

----------

## nelchael

No... racja  :Wink:  Mi Gentoo zajmuje duzo miejsca, bo mam distfiles mirror  :Wink: 

PS. split.

----------

## muchar

Uaktualniłem - teraz zobacz na moje fotki  :Smile:  W sensie, fotki serwera i jego okolicy.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## nelchael

 :Laughing:  rzeczywiscie podobny  :Smile: 

----------

## Piecia

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Nie, to przez distcc 

 

A jak sprawdzić czy distcc właściwie działa, distccmon-text nic mi nie pokazuje. Mam 2 kompy na których jest gentoo i w obu przypadkach mam distcc.

----------

## nelchael

```
tail -f /var/log/messages
```

----------

## muchar

Polecam odpalić distccmona tak:

```
DISTCC_DIR=/tmp/.distcc distccmon-text 1
```

Gdzie DISTCC_DIR to zmienna odpowiednia dla Twojego systemu/konfiguracji.

----------

